# GTX 1060 im MXM Format?



## BlueKingMuch (29. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

weiß vielleicht irgendwer wo man eine GTX 1060 Mobile (also im MXM Format) herbekommen könnte?

Auf Ebay habe ich schon 1070 Mobiles gesehen, allerdings viel zu teuer und auch nicht passend für mein Clevo P150SM (da vom MXM Standard abweichend und zusätzlicher Power connector benötigt wird)

die 1060 könnte aber dank sogar niedrigeren TDP von 80W perfekt als Ersatz meiner auf 100W TDP spezifizierten GTX 780m dienen.

Falls wer Infos dazu hat, immer her damit 

LG Michael


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2016)

Du musst aber auch schauen, das der Kühler passt. Das ist immer das größte Problem.


----------



## LP96 (29. September 2016)

Wäre die Pascals denn überhaupt kompatibel? Bei den MSI Notebooks ist ein Upgrade von Kepler/Maxwell auf Pascal per MXM nicht möglich (Quelle Computerbase).
Da findet man auch Anmerkungen von Forenusern, die wohl auf Anfrage bei Clevo eine Upgradebarkeit verneint bekommen haben.


----------



## flotus1 (29. September 2016)

Ich habe auch ganz starke Zweifel daran dass so ein Upgrade für eine Privatperson möglich ist wenn selbst die Hersteller daran scheitern.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (29. September 2016)

Der Kühler ist ansich das kleinste problem, da ich in der Lage bin, das Stück Kupfer/Metall, dass aufliegt, mir neu machen zu lassen. 

Dabei vermesse ich das neue MXM Board in der Höhe sowie Position der zu Kühlenden Elemente und erstelle daraufhin eine neue Kühlerplatte die per CNC Fräsung hergestellt wird. 
Vom alten Kühler löte ich dann die Wärmeleitrohre ab und löte sie an der neuen Kühlplatte dran ---> fertig.

Problematischer könnte es in der Tat sein, Software Kompatibel zu werden, wobei mich die aussage bei Clevo weniger wundert, da die generell solche Anfragen verneinen um rechtlich safe zu sein.
User haben vorher auch problemlos von einer GTX 680m zur 980m upgegradet, wo dies auch auf rückfrage bei Clevo verneint wurde. Es gibt zwar ein paar Modelle, für die Clevo seinen segen gibt zum Upgrade, aber wenn nicht, ist es halt mehr ein Glücksspiel.

Zuerst sah es so aus, als würde es gar keine MXM Boards geben von der 1060, aber es gibt sie definitiv, da das Clevo P751DM2(-G) kompatibel ist mit der 1080,1070 und 1060, und trotzdem einen MXM 3.0b Slot hat.

Zudem kann man die Clevo Barebones P870DM3-G, P775DM3, P750DM2 zumindest damit ausrüsten auf Eurocom (sind Links).

Also sehe ich meine Chancen gar nicht als so schlecht an... Mein Problem ist eher dass ich nicht weiß wo ich das bestellen könnte zum probieren

LG Michael


----------



## iTzZent (30. September 2016)

btw: es gibt auch GTX1080, GTX1070 und GTX1060 Karten ohne extra Stromanschluss... von der GTX1060 gibt es sogar eine Variante mit einem normalen MXM 3.0 Typ B Layout, so wie man es von den alten MXM Karten gewohnt ist.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (30. September 2016)

genau die letztgenannte von dir iTzZent würd ich benötigen  bin aber gespannt ob die überhaupt noch Optimus unterstützen? war da nicht einmal was dass die neue Gen das nicht mehr unterstützt?


----------



## iTzZent (1. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es die G-Sync Variante ist, wird sie kein Optimus unterstützen. Bei den Maxwell Karten gab es auch G-Sync und non G-Sync Varianten.... 

Die MXM 3.0 Typ B Version der GTX1060 gibt es nur im MS-16L1 Barebone, welchen man nur in Polen oder in den Niederlande bekommt... dieser basiert auf dem MSI GT62, besitzt aber eine gesockelte Desktop CPU und einen weiteren NVMe Slot. Irgendwann wird man die Karte sicherlich auch so käuflich erwerben können, aber das wird noch eine ganze Weile dauern.


----------

